#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 飛爾家神祕物......『瓜子縮衣蟲』

## 沃飛爾

『*瓜子縮衣蟲*』
這是飛爾幫他取的名字啦....因為很像一顆葵花子
他真正的名字忘了
他是住在屋子裡的縮衣蟲.....（避債蛾的幼蟲）

是吃灰塵、棉絮、皮屑維生（野外的是吃葉子）
飛爾家以前挺多的

他不討厭，有時看他爬牆還挺可愛的
黃黃透明透明的小身軀拖著一粒瓜子在爬

他也跟一般的縮衣蟲不一樣...
一般的縮衣蟲只有一個出入口....只有一頭會跑出蟲蟲
但瓜子縮衣蟲兩頭都是通的....當發現一頭被擋著時，就會從另一頭逃跑








其實他還挺可愛的.....飛爾覺得啦！


影片：
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5UgvkEGWiw&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5UgvkEGWiw&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
當時在看Happy Try Friend.....所以有小偷浣熊的笑聲

----------


## FUATORU

一開始看我以為是鳥類的背影..

尤其是第二張

----------


## tsume

這蟲我家裡也超多的
我們家是叫他"吃頭髮的蟲"
因為我姐有次把他從牆上弄下來
裡面很多頭髮

原本不知道都以為是壁癌
後來才知道是蟲

他是挺可愛的~
但是會把牆壁油漆弄得坑坑洞洞......

----------


## 阿翔

感…感覺好像蝸牛=.="
不過他本來的樣子是像麥皮蟲那樣嗎？
後面拖住的到底是什麼…0.0
飛爾家蟲蟲真多，
翔家也只有一隻小狗狗*（有關系嗎）*

----------


## GOOSE

他好可愛的樣子（戳戳

GOOSE每次都只有看到他掛在牆上
從沒看過他動過囧

原來那麼像蝸牛（？

----------


## 影佐．限

我怕蟲啊啊啊!!!(索：哪你點進來幹麻啦

嗚，好險我家是小強多(索：這已經變成習慣不習慣的問題了.....

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

XD
以前也有看過那種蟲

我絕得還滿可愛的XDD"

不過我家現在少見了

----------


## 沃飛爾

後來飛爾找資料了

他的名字叫『*衣蛾*』....又名：瓜子蟲
為*避債蛾*的一種
背後拖著的是他用絲收集灰塵、石頭做成的家

但和一般的避債蛾不同
衣蛾的殼兩端都相通，可以兩頭跑（避債蛾只有一個出入口）
所以瓜子蟲又名：雙頭蟲、雙頭龍



他是靠吃頭髮、皮屑維生的
對人類無害

只要勤打掃，他就會消失了
 :onion_22:  好像煤煤蟲

很詳細的科展研究報告
http://www.becc.nsysu.edu.tw/sc/030312.pdf

----------


## REACH

以前REACH家也好多欸欸欸XDD
也是兩頭都有洞，好幾次我壓住其中一頭時他還會整隻爬出來(踹

----------


## 阿翔

這個網址也有一些介紹，
不過最後全都死掉了就是了…
http://www.mandom5354.com/pet/mushi/mushi.htm

----------


## 風痕_狼

終於真相大白了!!!!
我以前都一為那是蜘蛛的卵所以一看到都把它給....沖進馬桶(最怕蜘蛛)  :onion_07:

----------


## Hewie

我好像不曾看過，或許是沒什麼太大的印象，不過很噁心，想問問除了會癡頭髮和皮屑為生外會吃衣服或是書嗎？（又不是衣魚）

----------

